# Euthalus Vulpinus



## Linda Landsman (Jul 11, 2006)

*Euathlus Vulpinus*

This beauty I got from Brandon at Reptist, 3"


----------



## pinkzebra (Jul 11, 2006)

Wow, that is gorgeous! What is it's temperment? I can't find much info about it.


----------



## Jonathan (Jul 11, 2006)

I have a juvie that looks nothing like that.  Do they become that drab as adults?


----------



## Linda Landsman (Jul 11, 2006)

Thanks exkrhla, I appreciate the compliment, this particular tarantula I just got today, so I am not familiar with her yet, but she seems not to be a defensive T, and I was told that they are handlable.    




> originally by Jonathan: Do they become that drab as adults?



Drab???? :?  I don't understand why you would make that insulting comment, if you saw her glimmering in person, you wouldn't have said that.


----------



## GoTerps (Jul 11, 2006)

Hi Linda,

This spider is not _E. vulpinus_.  

This spider has not been legitimately ID'd yet that I know of.  Slings have been sold as _Euathlus_ sp. "Gold" (mountain and lowland) (Note proper spelling of the genus).  Good article and collection notes on this species in Sklipkan 2/2005.  WC adults have also been sold as _E. truculentus_... what this is based on I don't know!

This may prove to be a _Paraphysa_ sp.

But one thing is VERY clear... this spider is not _E. vulpinus_.

Very nice spider   It wouldn't shock me if that one is male, just a guess based on coloration.  I could certainly be wrong!

Eric


----------



## Linda Landsman (Jul 11, 2006)

Well, whatever genus it may be ,it is truly a beautiful and  unusual T. If you notice, I did correct my spelling mistake. I could not change it in the main heading.  Eric, I will let you know when it molts if it is a male or not, as that is the only sure way to tell.  In your's or anyone elses  expert opinion, what makes the coloring in this case indicate a male?


----------



## Jonathan (Jul 11, 2006)

Insulting? No.  I didn't think it was the species mentioned above.  My E.vulpinus looks much different.


----------



## GoTerps (Jul 11, 2006)

Hi Linda,

The guess of male is really just speculation on my part... please don't think to much into it.

Of the specimens I've had here, the subadult males tend to look more "greenish/yellow" (for lack of better terms) than females.  Coloration in photos makes this even more unreliable... so I should probably just shut up  

Also, most (not all) of my specimens rub off all the setae on the carapace over time... so many premolt specimens will have a jet-black carapace (this makes it even easier for dodgy people to sell them as different species).  I'm not refering to Brandon here, I have spoken with him about his stock, and he is no longer listing them as _E. vulpinus_ on this board.

Eric


----------



## Linda Landsman (Jul 11, 2006)

Jonathan, well I WAS insulted. I posted a picture of my spider, because I think it is a beautiful creature. If you can't  see why calling someone elses Tarantula  "drab" is  insulting, than I guess you are just lacking tact.  You could have explained your doubting of the genus stated  in a  dignified , and educated way, as Eric did.  Certainly that would have been  a plus for you.


----------



## Jonathan (Jul 11, 2006)

Yes, Mommy.


----------



## Linda Landsman (Jul 11, 2006)

Yes, I do have motherly instincts, I am a proud mother of 2 ,


----------



## Jonathan (Jul 11, 2006)

*Educated??*

I think the educated thing to do is make an informed decision about what you are purchasing.  It obviously isn't E.vulpinus.  I thought maybe you could take the hint.  I am not one to correct people usually.  

Also, for you to assume that I didn't think it was "beautiful"  is an ignorant assumption at best.  Just me participating on the boards one would think that would make me an advocate of those creature's.  If your feelings were hurt from that simple question, I apologize.  It was not my intention.

Back to the spiders, because noone really care's about our dilema.  This isn't a Humans website, now is it!

Ever so sincerly,
Jon


----------



## Linda Landsman (Jul 11, 2006)

Believe me, I don't care what genus this T belongs to, I bought it because of the beautiful pics I saw, and I love Brandons T's , not because I thought it was any genus in particular.  As Eric stated, it was changed on Brandon's list  after I purchased it, and as I am looking at the container it came in , it just says Euathlus Ssp, not vulpinus.  If it isn't E vulpinus, I have no problem with that.    I also, being a teacher myself,  understand the importance of constructive advice, and your correction was never an issue . I am here to learn as well.  Even though it isn't a human forum, humans communicate on it, and  I always consider other's feelings when replying to a post. I accept your apology for referring to my new T as drab.


----------



## pinkzebra (Jul 12, 2006)

Well I think she/it is just beautiful, whatever it is. Looks like I need to contact Brandon about getting another order placed.     Thanks for showing her to us!


----------



## reptist (Jul 24, 2006)

*male and female pics*

Here are some pics for sex comparison, you'll notice the male is much redder overall than the female, yet carapace color is the same in both sexes but this Ssp. seems to rub it off alot more than others Ive kept, to the point that the premolt t's will appear to have black carapaces, but fresh shed both sexes have verry similar coloration to the carapace, the males ground colors are always lighter than the females, even as sub adults they display alot more reddish coloration, peace       B 

Male
View attachment 55386


female
View attachment 55387


----------



## Linda Landsman (Jul 25, 2006)

Beautiful Pics! Thanks Brandon!


----------

